# Chauvet MiN Spot.



## gafftapegreenia (Oct 14, 2007)

Another new item from Chauvet. It's a "palm sized" moving head spot fixture. Thus, it has gobos. What makes it especially interesting is the single "14 watt RGB LED source". I really want to see one of these in action.

http://www.chauvetlighting.com/fixtures/minspot_fix.shtml


----------



## soundlight (Oct 14, 2007)

As icewolf mentioned in the Facebook Group discussion of this one, it's only 1000 lux, so it's gonna be really, really tough to see unless all the lights are off. However, I really want to see one, and it is a great club effect. And it's Gobos and LED's. Which is sweet in it's own right.


----------



## soundlight (Oct 14, 2007)

They've also got a Wash version:
http://chauvetlighting.com/fixtures/minwash_fix.shtml
But it's only 700 lux.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Oct 14, 2007)

hmm, I'm sure there are plenty of cool uses for such a little guy, even if it isn't the brightest.


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 14, 2007)

Once again a really cool LED product that just isn't quite up to theater standards. Once they beef up the power of those LEDs a little we are all going to be begging for this stuff.


----------



## SAWYeR (Oct 14, 2007)

LEDs and gobos? That's pretty awesome. But, does anyone know they run for?


----------



## Les (Dec 2, 2007)

Me and my girlfriend were messing around at Guitar Center yesterday playing pianos and synths and I came across this in the intelligent lighting/sound showroom. They run for about $449 but can be had at about $350 on ebay. As far as intensity goes, it isn't much but I'll bet it would compete with some LED par 64's. I could see it even with the other lights on, but only at about a 15-20 foot throw. At this stage it's probably only good for DJ's and clubs, but man I would love to have some of these in a media room! It would be perfect for things like that! They had it hooked up to an Elation board and it responded really well to DMX commands though it didn't seem very fast. Otherwise it looked really sturdy and well designed. No heat produced and a 50,000 hour rated LED life. My girlfriend said it was cute (especially after seeing the larger Elation PowerSpot's). It's so small it would blend in to a rig of Par16's and look like a rig of Martin Mac 250's and par 64's from really really far away. haha.


----------



## BillESC (Dec 2, 2007)

Here's a pic of a few Minspots used in Chauvet's booth at LDI. Their booth won the "Best Booth" award.




Here's a shot of the booth.


----------



## soundlight (Dec 2, 2007)

And for you folks out there who want to trick out your room with LED technology, Chauvet sold 'em off cheap...the LDI demo MiNspots are available from CenterStage for $275...I've been thinking about getting one for my room, and to use when I assist in the lighting classes for an in-class demo of gobos, RGB mixing, and moving light technology, since it doesn't have a warm up time, doesn't take alot of power, and can sit in the middle of the table without blocking anyone's view.


----------



## SAWYeR (Dec 2, 2007)

Well that's just plain cool. I'm thinking I may need to get one or two of these. Oh the possibilities...


----------



## icewolf08 (Dec 3, 2007)

So cheap, so tempting.... how do I justify it???.....


----------



## Les (Dec 3, 2007)

Research...


----------



## icewolf08 (Dec 3, 2007)

For Research! And everyone sitting at the tech tables here thinks it is cool.


----------



## soundlight (Dec 3, 2007)

If you ever have to teach any classes on lighting, it's 100 percent justified - even if you just are showing someone how RGB mixing works...and hey, ya get a cool tech table toy in the process. Hook it up to a little no-name dmx board, and you're ready to go!

Alternate justification - it's so friggin cool that ya just gotta have one.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Dec 3, 2007)

It's an LED moving head spot with gobos, how can you not? Plus, we all want to see someone put it through its paces!


----------



## Raktor (Dec 3, 2007)

http://www.centerstagelighting.com/cgi-bin/online/webapi.cgi?sc=010&pid=minwashldi

http://www.centerstagelighting.com/cgi-bin/online/webapi.cgi?sc=010&pid=minspotldi


----------



## BillESC (Dec 3, 2007)

We got them in stock late last week and have had one running since then. Nice little units with a surprisingly good build and smooth movement.


----------



## icewolf08 (Dec 3, 2007)

Well, when mine comes I will give a review as well.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow what a deal. I'm trying to pick up two of them. As was said, how sweet they would be for teaching! Unfortunately they are considered used so there's a bunch of state laws that kick in. 


Anybody got an opinion on the Chauvet DMX 55 as a simple programmable stand alone controller for two of these guys? Not trying to rock the world, just want to allow students to program a few cues and watch them go. Centerstage has the DMX 55 on clearance for $127.50. Two minis and a controller for $677 shipped sounds like a good deal to me.


----------



## soundlight (Dec 3, 2007)

Get the DMX55. It's a cheap console, but will fit the application perfectly. And it's clearance, so you're getting a really sweet deal on it.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 3, 2007)

Yeah it's less than $700 for two spots and a dmx55. I just have to get my dean's approval. How sweet! Let the students go nuts playing with them. Don't have to worry about lamp life. Small and easy to set up independent of the main system. What a great teaching tool!


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 4, 2007)

I Just ordered two mini spots and a DMX 55 to control them. What an exciting teaching tool!


----------



## avkid (Dec 4, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> I Just ordered two mini spots and a DMX 55 to control them. What an exciting teaching tool!


Nice little toys.
Good for fundamentals of DMX wiggly lights.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Dec 4, 2007)

Hmm, do I want a spot and a wash, or two spots?


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 4, 2007)

I decided on two spots. While the wash might have better practical use in my theater, I figure the spots do more tricks so for my educational purposes they made more sense. The spots are also almost as bright as a household 100 watt bulb.


----------



## PadawanGeek (Dec 5, 2007)

Do these things have white LEDs in them?


----------



## avkid (Dec 5, 2007)

PadawanGeek said:


> Do these things have white LEDs in them?


Pure white LEDs aren't available in the market yet.
Still prohibitively expensive for commercial use.


----------



## soundlight (Dec 5, 2007)

PadawanGeek said:


> Do these things have white LEDs in them?



No. They just have RGB mixing, which can (in theory) create a decent white, and in practicality this usually plays out. It ain't perfect, but it's pretty good, and has come a long way in the past three years. There are white LED's available now, but they aren't true white. True white LED's are, as mentioned, prohibitively expensive.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 5, 2007)

PadawanGeek said:


> Do these things have white LEDs in them?



My guess is that mixed white isn't very good on these. The best mixed white I've seen is on the Selador strips... and they cost WAY more than these little guys.


----------



## icewolf08 (Dec 6, 2007)

Woohoo! My MiN Spot has shipped, if all goes well it will be in on the 12th. Huzzah for new toys!


----------



## PadawanGeek (Dec 9, 2007)

We may get a couple... is the spot ok for a 12ft throw on people?


----------



## avkid (Dec 9, 2007)

I would think that it would hurt if thrown from 12ft.

I'm not clear on what you're asking.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Dec 9, 2007)

As in, using it as a crowd scanner from 12 feet from something such as a low ceiling or a tripod stand?


----------



## PadawanGeek (Dec 9, 2007)

yes from a celling. i mean from light to subject is 12 ft
(isn't that what throw means?)


----------



## avkid (Dec 9, 2007)

PadawanGeek said:


> yes from a celling. i mean from light to subject is 12 ft
> (isn't that what throw means?)


It will probably be fine, if the room is fairly dark.


----------



## icewolf08 (Dec 9, 2007)

Things to bear in mind. The MiN Spot only has a 13˚ beam angle, so it is going to produce a very small field especially on short throws. Also according to the DMX chart, there is no user focus control... It is an effect light, probably best used like in Chauvet's display at LDI, or for throwing some patterns through haze. This is not a fixture for lighting people.


----------



## soundlight (Dec 9, 2007)

For lighting a person, you might look at a pair of MiN washes or a Chauvet Q-Wash LED with 30 degree lenses for the LEDs.


----------



## PadawanGeek (Dec 9, 2007)

icewolf08 said:


> Things to bear in mind. The MiN Spot only has a 13˚ beam angle, so it is going to produce a very small field especially on short throws. Also according to the DMX chart, there is no user focus control... It is an effect light, probably best used like in Chauvet's display at LDI, or for throwing some patterns through haze. This is not a fixture for lighting people.



Good point on the beam angle. Glad you caught that. I will probably get a wash.


soundlight said:


> For lighting a person, you might look at a pair of MiN washes or a Chauvet Q-Wash LED with 30 degree lenses for the LEDs.



Good idea on the Q-wash, but it's out of our price range.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 10, 2007)

Pay attention to the output. The spot is the "bright" one at 100 foot candles while the wash is only 64 foot candles... I believe that's something along the lines of the output of a 75 watt bulb and a 60 watt bulb in your kitchen at home. 

Don't get me wrong, these are fun and I'm going to have a lot of fun teaching with the two I'm getting but they are not going to rock your world with output.


----------



## PadawanGeek (Dec 10, 2007)

will the MiN Wash do fine from 12 ft away?


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 10, 2007)

again... depends on your definition of "fine" unfortunately they don't seem to include a real photometric chart. The wash says it puts out 64 foot candles, but there's no sense of how bright it is at any distance... or where that measurement was taken. It's going to be a fun little trick in a dark room, but it's going to get washed out and overpowered by most any other light you have on.


----------



## PadawanGeek (Dec 10, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> again... depends on your definition of "fine" unfortunately they don't seem to include a real photometric chart. The wash says it puts out 64 foot candles, but there's no sense of how bright it is at any distance... or where that measurement was taken. It's going to be a fun little trick in a dark room, but it's going to get washed out and overpowered by most any other light you have on.



the only other lights on would be some room floods @ 10% would it make the people show up? the scenario is that we have a circle where we do the ceremonies for a medieval-themed weekly event. the people come in down a bash in a dark room to the circle. We want to follow them with the light so that the are visible until they get to the circle. we are on a very limited budget.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 10, 2007)

Unfortunately the photometric data on the website is quite poor. It should be ok, but I can't find the data to really guarantee one way or the other. Anybody else see some Photometric data that I didn't find?


----------



## BillESC (Dec 11, 2007)

We have a Minspot running in our warehouse as I type this. The warehouse is lit with six 400w metal halide high bay fixtures. It is easy to see the Min's patterns and colors as it streaks across the 20' high ceiling. It is not however as bright as a 250w halogen scanner would be.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks Bill. So it sounds like it'll work for what you want Padawan.


----------



## PadawanGeek (Dec 11, 2007)

Awesomeness... thanks Bill and Gaffer


----------



## drawstuf99 (Dec 11, 2007)

Despite how it may a little low on the input scale, its size and small gadgetty perks are pretty neat. Maybe a good Santa gift if people can get that discount price


----------



## BillESC (Dec 12, 2007)

Under $ 350.00 delivered is a pretty good price for a fixture with a MAP price of $ 449.95.


----------



## PadawanGeek (Dec 12, 2007)

Just talked to a guy at Chauvet, he said that the 64 footcandles was measured at one meter....  grr metric...

I think that would mean about 5 footcandles at 12 ft. So would that be enough to see the person with all of the room lighting at about 10%?


----------



## icewolf08 (Dec 12, 2007)

My MiN Spot came today!

It is soooo cute! I haven't had a chance to hook it up to a console because mine are in use in a show right now, but the sound active mode is fun in my office. It is a pretty cool little fixture, though it's fan is really loud. It has a manual focus adjustment under the lens, so it can be set to a fixed focus. In terms of intensity, it isn't bad. Color mixing is decent. I will post more later.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 12, 2007)

icewolf08 said:


> My MiN Spot came today!
> It is soooo cute! I haven't had a chance to hook it up to a console because mine are in use in a show right now, but the sound active mode is fun in my office. It is a pretty cool little fixture, though it's fan is really loud. It has a manual focus adjustment under the lens, so it can be set to a fixed focus. In terms of intensity, it isn't bad. Color mixing is decent. I will post more later.



CRAP I ordered mine the day after you and they still haven't shipped it!


----------



## icewolf08 (Dec 13, 2007)

So, I took it down to my local dealer to show them, and because they have a controller we could hook it up to.

In the box:
1-IEC (it is silly short)
1-Hanging bracket for c-clamp attachment
1-manual
1-fixture
1-warranty card

Here are some of my impressions. Forget mixing to white it doesn't work to well. We think it is because they probably don't have the right combination of LEDs at the right intensity. We did discover that there are two of each color LEDs, which we also wonder how that adds up to 14 watts. 

One silly thing is the dimmer/strobe channel. as you go from 0-255 on DMX values it goes from off to full then dims to 0 and then goes to the strobe effects. So to use it in a logical way would require writing a funky dimmer profile in the console. 

It's movement is pretty fast, and it is nice that it has 16-bit motion. 

The highest temperature I recorded off any part of the case with my IR thermometer was about 100˚F. It's fans are a little loud for something that small.

Intensity is decent. When we played with it in the showroom of the dealer they have big windows and lots of overhead lighting. We could still make out the beam, but it doesn't have huge punch.

It is a pretty cool thing, now I just need to find a real use for it.


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 13, 2007)

icewolf08 said:


> ...One silly thing is the dimmer/strobe channel. as you go from 0-255 on DMX values it goes from off to full then dims to 0 and then goes to the strobe effects. So to use it in a logical way would require writing a funky dimmer profile in the console...


You've never encountered this before, icewolf08? I'm pretty sure Clay Paky, for instance, is famous for this. Am I correct in assuming there's no "control" channel, even in 13 ch mode? No way to "reset" the fixture or "lamp on" "lamp off" from the console? And the gobo wheel only "rolls" in one direction? Okay, I guess it's not a VL3000.


----------



## icewolf08 (Dec 13, 2007)

derekleffew said:


> You've never encountered this before, icewolf08? I'm pretty sure Clay Paky, for instance, is famous for this. Am I correct in assuming there's no "control" channel, even in 13 ch mode? No way to "reset" the fixture or "lamp on" "lamp off" from the console? And the gobo wheel only "rolls" in one direction? Okay, I guess it's not a VL3000.


There is no reset channel, that is true. Lamp on/off is controlled by the dimmer channel, it does not seem to be a mechanical dimmer, when the dimmer channel is at 0 the LEDs are off. I don't remember from my testing if the gobos can go both directions.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Dec 13, 2007)

how do you go about striking an led fixture's lamp derek?


----------



## soundlight (Dec 13, 2007)

Pie4Weebl said:


> how do you go about striking an led fixture's lamp



Give it enough voltage, and it'll strike - and blow up! I've blown up some LEDs before that have been quite spectacular. Shooting flying pieces of hot plastic across the room. We used a "blast shield" (random piece of plexi that we found) and gloves and full face shields. Don't try this at home, folks.


----------



## DarSax (Dec 13, 2007)

Haha, good point Pie.

As far as the "control" channel, when I was controlling Mac700's on a Hog2 that gave me no end of grief. Turn the encoder wheel a little to far, and the lamp turns off? I just wanted you to strobe 

On a related topic, I'm trying to convince the theat. department here to buy two for a light lab...but who knows if they'll move fast enough to get the cheaper ones, if at all.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 20, 2007)

Got my two Min Spots and DMX55 controller today. The college is closed for two weeks so there's no way to get reimbursed. So until then they are mine to play with at home. The Christmas Tree's going to have a little extra flare this year. My wife's going to kill me but my little boys are loving it. I would currently kill for two 3 pin XLR cables... heading to the music store at nap time. 

Initial impressions: Great color. Poor white. They are tiny and not a lot of output but they sure are fun. I think they would be great for department store windows... and maybe a small corner of a night club. Other than that they are limited. I've very happy with them as they will be great for teaching basic wiggly light. To the person who wanted to use them at 12 feet away they will work but it's a pretty small circle of light at that distance. They are pretty tightly zoomed.

More reviews and pictures of a 3 year old and 14 month old running their first intelligent gear to follow...


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 20, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> ...I would currently kill for two 3 pin XLR cables... heading to the music store at nap time...


Don't forget the 120Ω terminator!


----------



## PadawanGeek (Dec 20, 2007)

gaffer, are you speaking of the min wash or spot?


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 20, 2007)

I have the spot.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 23, 2007)

Well here's a bummer. I finally got them hooked up and I've determined that while one of my two Min spots is great, the other is messed up. The LED's are out of alignment or something so the gobo's are blurry and the colors don't mix correctly. White for example is good in the middle but has a large red and blue ring around it. The exterior box was a little messed up so who knows maybe it got dropped in shipping. Now I've got to deal with the return process. Lame.


Padawan: Tonight I had the lights off in the living room, and the lights on in the adjacent dining room so there was some but not a lot of light. I shined the good one about 12 feet against a wall. I got a circle of light about 3' in diameter. Intensity? That's the big question. It's not the greatest, but it would work. I can definitely see myself using these in a show if there was no other light for some sort of special. The real question is if they will pop enough against the rest of your lights at 10%. Sorry can't tell you one way or the other... it's going to be pretty close.


----------



## PadawanGeek (Dec 23, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> Padawan: Tonight I had the lights off in the living room, and the lights on in the adjacent dining room so there was some but not a lot of light. I shined the good one about 12 feet against a wall. I got a circle of light about 3' in diameter. Intensity? That's the big question. It's not the greatest, but it would work. I can definitely see myself using these in a show if there was no other light for some sort of special. The real question is if they will pop enough against the rest of your lights at 10%. Sorry can't tell you one way or the other... it's going to be pretty close.


 
Thanks!

On centerstage lighting, it looks like the demo of the spot is out of stock, but does anyone know how much longer the demo on the wash will last?


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 23, 2007)

PadawanGeek said:


> Thanks! On centerstage lighting, it looks like the demo of the spot is out of stock, but does anyone know how much longer the demo on the wash will last?



It was limited to the number of units Chauvet used in their LDI booth. So if they are out of stock that may mean the deal is over and it may mean they just are waiting for the rest to be shipped from Chauvet after refurbishing. How much stock do they have left of the wash? Give them a call. 

As for my problem with one of them not being aligned properly, Alex politely pointed me in the direction of the focus knob via P.M. It works fine and I am an idot... but most of you knew that already.


----------



## BillESC (Dec 23, 2007)

You just F.T.R.T.M.


----------



## avkid (Dec 23, 2007)

BillESC said:


> You just F.T.R.T.M.


Manuals are for little girls and old ladies.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 23, 2007)

I was actually having such a hard time dealing with the manual for the DMX55 that I sort of ignored the Min Spot manual. There are certain functions on that controller that in order to set up there is no logic. It's press and hold this button until the light blinks, then hold this button while pressing that button... then do it again. Now select this button... all impossible to follow without the manual. Once it's set up it's a piece of cake but yikes that setup is not user friendly.


----------



## BillESC (Dec 23, 2007)

The DMX 55 is one of the easier controllers in the sub $ 200.00 genre. The only three instances that come to mind where you hold down two buttons and turn on or off the board are for up or down loading your stored scenes and to return the board to factory empty.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 24, 2007)

You're right Bill it's not too hard, I'm whining about the process of setting up the joystick. It's got this crazy routine with several steps that seem to have no real logic behind them. It's easy enough as long as you follow the instructions precisely. Just never loose the instructions because you'll never figure it out on your own. It's a board that could use a few soft keys to work with that little display.

Once the joystick was programed I found it really easy to work with.


----------



## Logos (Dec 25, 2007)

From the sounds of all this I would really like to own a couple of these. I do a few small scale shows for my daughters Scout troupe every year and also do a few other private parties and things for friends and it sound like these would be very good for this sort of fun. I however can't even find a Chauvet dealer in Australasia. If anyone knows of one please let me know.


----------



## avkid (Dec 26, 2007)

Logos said:


> I however can't even find a Chauvet dealer in Australasia. If anyone knows of one please let me know.


How does New Zealand work for you?
M.D.R. Sound & Lighting
+64 06 355 5073


----------



## Logos (Dec 26, 2007)

Not bad thanks


----------



## soundlight (Dec 26, 2007)

http://www.mdrlighting.com/

Yup, looks like they carry the full Chauvet line.


----------



## BillESC (Dec 26, 2007)

Shipping a Minspot from the US would be under $ 60.00 via USPS.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 26, 2007)

Yeah I was thinking we are talking about something pretty small. I bet if you had a buddy in the business (hint see the poster above) he would be happy to ship one to you in Oz.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Dec 26, 2007)

I went over to guitar center today and they had a demo pair out, I was pretty impressed for something that small!


----------



## avkid (Dec 26, 2007)

Pie4Weebl said:


> I went over to guitar center today


Ahhhhhhhhh!!!!
Run away.


----------



## Logos (Dec 26, 2007)

BillESC said:


> Shipping a Minspot from the US would be under $ 60.00 via USPS.



An interesting point but, as we have discussed before there are issues with UL versus CE and also the 240v 120v situation. Although if the Chauvet is Chinese in origin it probably has a little 120/240 switch on it.

The MDR site has some cool stuff and I will talk to them after the holidays. They don't as yet seem to have the MiNi.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Dec 26, 2007)

avkid said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh!!!!
> Run away.


well as far as plastic music stands you will be tough beat to find better deals....

I gotta start small...


----------



## avkid (Dec 26, 2007)

Logos said:


> An interesting point but, as we have discussed before there are issues with UL versus CE and also the 240v 120v situation. Although if the Chauvet is Chinese in origin it probably has a little 120/240 switch on it.


It has universal power supply with an IEC mains connector.
I don't see any approvals listed.


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 26, 2007)

avkid said:


> I don't see any approvals listed.


Good point. I believe I've raised this question before with this manufacturer. Icewolf08, Gafftaper, any UL or CE stickers on your units?

A brief search of the fixture site lists only the PAR64can as being UL-Listed. BillESC, as an authorized dealer, perhaps you could ask the manufacturer in question to include applicable approvals on every one of their products' pages?


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 26, 2007)

There is a CE stamp on the box but I don't see any sort of rating on the fixture itself or in the manual.

Perhaps the box is CE approved but not the fixture


----------



## BillESC (Dec 26, 2007)

I'll make the suggestion tomorrow.


----------



## icewolf08 (Dec 27, 2007)

I don't see any and certs on the fixture or the box, guess if mine explodes or starts a fire there isn't much I can do. Well, there are worse things in life.


----------



## Charc (Dec 27, 2007)

icewolf08 said:


> I don't see any and certs on the fixture or the box, guess if mine explodes or starts a fire there isn't much I can do. Well, there are worse things in life.



Remember, if it's bigger than a wastebasket, it's no longer your problem. Oh, and the handlines aren't for you to use.


----------



## PadawanGeek (Dec 27, 2007)

Eek I just called centerstage and the guy said that there are only 4 more min washes at the low price and there were 90 2 weeks ago! EEK!! grrr if the people that approve this stuff weren't so slow....


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 4, 2008)

American DJ does one too.


----------



## soundlight (Mar 4, 2008)

gafftapegreenia said:


> American DJ does one too.



Cheaters. They're using a white LED and a color wheel. The reason that I want an LED moving head is first power consumption but second COLOR MIXING!


----------



## PadawanGeek (Mar 4, 2008)

soundlight said:


> Cheaters. They're using a white LED and a color wheel. The reason that I want an LED moving head is first power consumption but second COLOR MIXING!



This doesn't make sense.... on the page they have the little rgb icon but it indeed uses a color wheel...



................................................................Right here ^


This is blasphemy!


----------



## soundlight (Mar 4, 2008)

What I want to know is how this would compare to a moving head that uses an HTI-150 lamp. DEMOS! If only...


----------



## Charc (Mar 4, 2008)

Yep, ADJ confirms their website is wrong.


----------



## PadawanGeek (Mar 4, 2008)

charcoaldabs said:


> Yep, ADJ confirms their website is wrong.



Yet they fail to correct their mistake.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 4, 2008)

They just epic fail, hard.


----------



## BillESC (Mar 4, 2008)

My understanding regarding the ADJ colorwheel was a patent problem.


----------



## soundlight (Mar 4, 2008)

BillESC said:


> My understanding regarding the ADJ colorwheel was a patent problem.



Ah. it now all makes perfect sense. Now I want to see a MiNspot 2.0 with twice the power (28 watt RGB LED cluster, anyone?) so that it has a chance of getting up close to a 150W HTI in the saturated colors.


----------



## PadawanGeek (Mar 4, 2008)

BillESC said:


> My understanding regarding the ADJ colorwheel was a patent problem.



A patent for RGB color mixing? im confuzzled


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 4, 2008)

KC has that.


----------



## PadawanGeek (Mar 4, 2008)

gafftapegreenia said:


> KC has that.




im sorry whats kc?


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 4, 2008)

CK, Color Kinetics, I'm like dyslexic or something, lol.

Anyway yes CK patented RGB.


----------



## PadawanGeek (Mar 4, 2008)

gafftapegreenia said:


> CK, Color Kinetics, I'm like dyslexic or something, lol.
> 
> Anyway yes CK patented RGB.



so..... u have to get their permission to make anything that ur selling that uses rgb? (sry im a dumb little kid =O)


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 4, 2008)

I don't think so, I forget the exact wording, but I think they worded it as "RGB color mixing with LED's", like thats special. They also have some patent for using DMX control LED's. It pretty much boils down to they patented RGB, and I'm not aware of their grand plan. 

Do a search I swear we talked about this a while back.


----------



## chevvies (Apr 22, 2008)

I just got one of these little beauties but how on earth do you get the 'sound active' mode without a DMX controller? I've only got as far as the factory auto setting and I've checked the manual, but can't seem to see it, thanks.


----------



## Logos (Apr 22, 2008)

Well, they have finally turned up in Oz and the list price is $700 AUD ($662 USD). How does that compare with the list over there?


----------



## soundlight (Apr 22, 2008)

They're going for about 400USD each, but I can get one for 300USD from one company. I think that list is 500USD, maybe? Dunno exactly.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 22, 2008)

chevvies said:


> I just got one of these little beauties but how on earth do you get the 'sound active' mode without a DMX controller? I've only got as far as the factory auto setting and I've checked the manual, but can't seem to see it, thanks.



I haven't been able to figure that one out myself. The manual doesn't explain. Looks like you need to hook it up to a sound system. There's a little plug on it that the manual doesn't explain what it's for. My guess is sound activation but I don't know for sure. It may be the self destruct jack too.


----------



## avkid (Apr 22, 2008)

In the troubleshooting section it mentions a 1/4" audio jack.


----------



## chevvies (Apr 23, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> I haven't been able to figure that one out myself. The manual doesn't explain. Looks like you need to hook it up to a sound system. There's a little plug on it that the manual doesn't explain what it's for. My guess is sound activation but I don't know for sure. It may be the self destruct jack too.




As avkid says, "Make sure you have the correct audio mode on the control switches. IF audio provided via 1/4" jack, make sure a live audio signal exists. Adjust sound sensitivity knob.'

- Where is the sound sensitivity knob? 
I thought there was a built-in mic?

It mentions 'master and slave' for this feature too, frighteningly, that sounds like you need two for it to work.


----------



## icewolf08 (Apr 23, 2008)

This is easy, all you need to do is look at page 13 of the manual.

You need to go to menu option "nStS" and when you confirm it, it should change to "SrUn" This is sound active mode in master. I believe is accessed under the "FASt" menu.

No need to plug anything into the fixture, it has a built in mic. had it going in my office a while back.


----------



## chevvies (Apr 23, 2008)

icewolf08 said:


> This is easy, all you need to do is look at page 13 of the manual.
> You need to go to menu option "nStS" and when you confirm it, it should change to "SrUn" This is sound active mode in master. I believe is accessed under the "FASt" menu.
> No need to plug anything into the fixture, it has a built in mic. had it going in my office a while back.



Thanks, I got that far and if I lightly tap the surface the unit is on it moves, but loud music has no effect.


----------



## icewolf08 (Apr 23, 2008)

chevvies said:


> Thanks, I got that far and if I lightly tap the surface the unit is on it moves, but loud music has no effect.


I have not had any issues with mine, however it is Chauvet, so how knows how their quality control is!


----------



## blacktape (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi! 

I have a question about inverting/ non-inverting tilt/ pan and also setting the tilt / pan on the Min Spot. 

Please keep in mind Im fairly new to intelligent lighting.. heh. 

So my problem is that I have two of the Min Spots connected to a truss at the back of the stage at the bar I work for BUT they are focusing more on the back of the stage rather then the front where I want them to be. What I would like to accomplish is having them stop tilt at 180 degrees facing straight down hitting the stage then back up 180 degrees hitting the ceiling when in motion. With pan 180 degrees ( stage right and back to left ) without hitting the back of the stage. Am I making sense? Basically I want the lights hitting everywhere BUT behind them. Ive tried changing the pan/ tilt settings without much luck.. or noticing a real change. Have any of you had to deal with a similar set up/ situation? If so can you walk me through what I should be doing to accomplish this?

Also.. inverting/ non-inverting pan/ tilt I didnt see much of a change when I changed those settings.. really stumped here! 

Any help would be much appreciated.. thanks for reading!

Denny


----------



## icewolf08 (Oct 8, 2008)

How are you controlling the fixtures, or are you controlling them at all? If they are just in audio active mode then you won't be able to limit their motion with the onboard controls. If you are running them with some kind of controller you need to program your sequences so that they only point where you want them to.

As for the inverting of pan and tilt, this feature is really for use with a console. People use it so that if you have multiple fixtures in different orientations (i.e.: some hung and some on the floor, or some at the front of the stage pointing upstage and some upstage pointing downstage) you can have them all move the same direction when controlled from a console.


----------



## blacktape (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi!

Thanks for the speedy response! Here is a little more information..hopefully you can help...


icewolf08 said:


> How are you controlling the fixtures, or are you controlling them at all? If they are just in audio active mode then you won't be able to limit their motion with the onboard controls. If you are running them with some kind of controller you need to program your sequences so that they only point where you want them to.




** I am controlling both using an Elation DMX controller. What I was wondering is with the built in movement macros can you limit the pan/ tilt so the lights only hit parts of the room you want them to? If so what do you suggest I have them set to? Think of a band/ DJ playing on the stage and the lights are above them in the back and you only want them to hit them, the crowd, the stage and some of the side walls.. basically everything except the back wall of the stage. I guess pan would be 180 degrees (stage left to right) and tilt the same (straight up and straight down)? I understand programing scenes then using chase but I guess Im just wondering.. if with the built in movement macros if you can limit their movement?


icewolf08 said:


> As for the inverting of pan and tilt, this feature is really for use with a console. People use it so that if you have multiple fixtures in different orientations (i.e.: some hung and some on the floor, or some at the front of the stage pointing upstage and some upstage pointing downstage) you can have them all move the same direction when controlled from a console.



** Gotcha.. so if I am just using them hung upside down at the back of the stage I want to invert the pan/ tilt? 

Thanks again.. any help is appreciated!


----------



## FlipCWC (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi
So I own 2 of the MinSpots.
Yes they are pretty cool little lights. 
I want to ask those of you who have them a question. I am having some control issues. This is the scenario- 2 Minspots controlled via Xpress100 (usb to dmx) with ShowExpress 5.13 software.

So the lights have either a 5 Channel or 13 Channel mode.
In 5 Ch I set up individual scenes for each color and gobo with X/Y set to 0.
I then created some scan (X/Y movement) scenes. From here I can go into the "LIVE" (plays stored scenes or sequences there of) and choose a scan scene and then choose either a color or gobo or both to go with it. Pretty standard. It all works A OK though I had to create individual "Color Strobe" scenes as just a single STROBE scene wouldn't allow me to add color separately. No big deal.
In 13 Ch mode this only works sue do. 
I have 6-8 scan scenes and only 1 works like the above does. When any of the other scan scenes are running and I select either a color, gobo or combo of the 2 it overrides the X/Y position and sends it to 0.

So do any of you who own them have the ability to TEST 
this?


----------



## chevvies (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm a complete novice here. Is there any way I can use the Minspot without gobos, just straight beams, and with a bit more orange, turquoise and pinks?

Can I get a cheap controller to do this? Thanks.


----------



## icewolf08 (Apr 10, 2009)

chevvies said:


> I'm a complete novice here. Is there any way I can use the Minspot without gobos, just straight beams, and with a bit more orange, turquoise and pinks?
> 
> Can I get a cheap controller to do this? Thanks.



MiN Spot is fully DMX controllable, so any controller will work. You don't have to use the gobos, and it is RGB mixing, so you can mix any color you like.


----------



## Les (Apr 10, 2009)

Well, you can just use the open "spot" position in the gobo wheel. That would give you a "straight beam". To my knowledge you can't change the colors of the MiN Spot but someone correct me if I'm wrong. Edit: icewolf08 beat me to it and corrected me.

Any cheap DMX controller should do just fine with these instruments.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 10, 2009)

What Icewolf said... he and I both own them. 

I've got a little board from AMDJ/chauvet/Elation (can't remember at the moment... is there really a difference?) that I purchased just for my two min-spots. I paid about $150 for it.

What is your application? They are cute but not very bright. I'm using them for teaching basic DMX setup, programing, and color mixing. I can't think of many straight theater applications for them unless you had a LOT of them. They wouldn't be bad for DJ use.


----------



## BillESC (Apr 10, 2009)

Just a heads up...

Chauvet will be offering the Q-152 LED around the end of May. It will have a 20w white LED, separate gobo and color wheels and the gobos will be changeable and offer rotation.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 11, 2009)

BillESC said:


> Chauvet will be offering the Q-152 LED around the end of May. It will have a 20w white LED, separate gobo and color wheels and the gobos will be changeable and offer rotation.



No color mixing but probably a lot more useful than the Min Spot. I think the Min Spot is only about 1 watt total... and I really doubt it's a high quality emitter like a Luxeon K2.


----------



## chevvies (Apr 11, 2009)

gafftaper said:


> What Icewolf said... he and I both own them.
> 
> I've got a little board from AMDJ/chauvet/Elation (can't remember at the moment... is there really a difference?) that I purchased just for my two min-spots. I paid about $150 for it.
> 
> What is your application? They are cute but not very bright. I'm using them for teaching basic DMX setup, programing, and color mixing. I can't think of many straight theater applications for them unless you had a LOT of them. They wouldn't be bad for DJ use.



Thanks folks, to be honest I don't really belong here, I'm not a lighting professional, I use one of these among other units to create colour and ambience for my drumset, so I sneaked on here since you are the guys to ask.
Do I need a Chauvet DMX 40B controller for colour mixing, or something smaller?, not sure if this is the one you mention.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 11, 2009)

chevvies said:


> Thanks folks, to be honest I don't really belong here, I'm not a lighting professional, I use one of these among other units to create colour and ambience for my drumset, so I sneaked on here since you are the guys to ask.
> Do I need a Chauvet DMX 40B controller for colour mixing, or something smaller?, not sure if this is the one you mention.



If you want to learn. You belong here! This site is about teaching and learning. We can handle small DJ gear questions. I even promise to type slow enough that even a drummer can read. 

Yes, The Chauvet DMX 40B would do it. If you only need a few fixtures looks like the Chauvet Obey 10 will handle up to 8 fixtures and appears to run about $90. I'm not sure if there is anything else you sacrifice besides the number of fixtures. 
American DJ/Elation has a couple of options as well. I think they are a little better quality but cost more "DMX Operator" looks about the cheapest at around $200.

Chevvies can you tell us a little more: 
-Give us the specific number of lights and types that you want to control. (what else besides a minspot?)
-What's your budget?
-What do you want them to do? Change colors from song to song? A sound activated mode that changes with the beat? Elaborate pre programed chase sequences? 
-Are you using dimmer packs as well. 

Beyond that this sounds like a job for BillESC. He's a dealer and sells a lot of products that are targeted at the DJ/small band market (Chauvet/Elation/AMDJ and others). "Selling" is not allowed in the CB forums so what he can say here is restricted a bit. I'm sure if you explain a little more about my questions above he can make a product recomendation in your price range. Bill's a regular and he'll probably be back to comment more on this thread, but if you don't mind a little low pressure sales and want more information you can contact him directly too (see his signature above).


----------



## chevvies (Apr 11, 2009)

gafftaper said:


> If you want to learn. You belong here!
> 
> The DMX 40B would do it. If you only need a few fixtures looks like the Chauvet Obey 10 will handle up to 8 fixtures and appears to run about $90.
> American DJ/Elation have a couple... I think they are a little better quality but cost more "DMX Operator" looks about the cheapest at around $200.



Thanks, does the Obey 10 do RGB colour mixing?


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 11, 2009)

chevvies said:


> Thanks, does the Obey 10 do RGB colour mixing?



You are still here! Yes it will. You set up the controller board to control all of the attributes of one fixture. So you select the fixture and then you have a slider for pan, a slider for tilt, a slider for Red, Green, Blue, intensity, Gobo Selection, gobo rotation speed and direction, 16 attributes total on the Min Spot

You mess around with the sliders until you get the look you like then record it. Then you have the option of either selecting looks one at a time or you can string them together and run them automatically.

Am I right that these boards can do both Bill? 

I just edited that last post above to contain some more information please re-read it and answer. Like I said Bill's the expert with these sorts of products here. Most of the members here either don't use moving lights at all or we use ones that cost several thousand each. But we are happy to help if you want to learn


----------



## chevvies (Apr 11, 2009)

Sorry gafftaper et al, I had to dash out to work, only managed to read the first half of your reply.

I don't need a lot, it's a very small task compared to what you guys deal with. 

I'm a drummer who has been fascinated with light since a child, and still am, moving heads mesmerised me and I couldn't believe I could get one for £200 to give my kit some mood and ambience.

All I have is the Minspot, an LEDJ Color Burst, and a Chauvet DJ LED Colorbank (which in my naivety doesn't appear to have any DMX possibilities, and may be replaced on the floor). Budget is probably commensurate with the cost of the above devices.

Sound active to the beat would probably be best, as long as it isn't strobe-fast, until I learn a bit more.

No dimmers.


----------

